# emerge --sync geht nicht mehr

## KickaZz

Mahlzeit, 

ich hab schon wieder ein problem. (Was für ein Wunder)

Ich kann auf einmal nicht mehr emerge --sync machen.

ich hab schon nen emerge-websync gemacht kahm das raus am Schluss:

*** Completed websync, please now perform a normal rsync if possible.

     Update is current as of the of YYYYMMDD: 20071229

dann hab ich emerge --sync gemacht kahm das immer raus:

rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1388) [receiver=2.6.9]

Ich möchte auch anmerken das mirrorselect nicht bei mir funtzt bekomm diese fehler meldung wenn mirrorselect -i -o -r machen möchte:

mirrorselect -i -o -r

cannot open tty-output

Ich bin in meiner chroot umgebung 

Wie weit bin ich bisher bei meiner installation?

hab den kernel schon compiliert und emerge --newuse world ausgeführt.

Dazu mal meine make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="1G"

USE="unicode nls pam tcpd ssl dri dlloader 3dnow 3dnowext sse mmx mmxext gnome gtk hal cdr dvdr beagle dvd 

           icq java mp3 dbus nvidia xvmc nptl xorg x -qt3 -qt4 -kde opengl

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Linguas="de"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo"

und hier die module die ich im autoload habe und mit update-modules schon geladen habe

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

nls_ascii.ko

nls_cp437.ko

nls_cp850.ko

nls_iso8859-15.ko

nls_cp1250

nls_iso8859-1

nls_iso8859-2

udf

ntfs

isofs

autofs

autofs4

unix

af_packet

snd-ac97-codec

snd-intel8x0

oss/snd-mixer-oss

snd-pcm-oss

oss/snd-seq-oss

snd-seq-midi-event

snd-seq

snd-seq-device

snd-page-alloc

snd-timer

snd-rtctimer

snd

soundcore

ac97_bus

ppp_mppe

bsd_comp

slhc

ppp_async

pppoe

pppox

mii

ppp_generic

ppp_synctty

ppp_deflate

agpgart

nvidia-agp

nvidia

und die etc/fstab hab ich bearbeitet mehr hab ich bisher nicht gemacht oder geschaft bei meiner gentoo installation:

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda8               /boot           reiserfs        defaults,noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/hda10              /               reiserfs        defaults,noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/SWAP               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda11              /               reiserfs        defaults,noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/hda12              /               reiserfs        defaults,noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/hda13              /               reiserfs        defaults,noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            defaults,ro             0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es steht in der Anleitung, dass man doch bitte keine Fehler melden möge, wenn man andere CFLAGS als -O2 und -fomit-frame-pointer verwendet. Dein ganzes m-irgendwas wird schon durch -march erledigt. Schau doch einfach mal hier nach: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

Setze mal

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

und 

```
CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

und danach ein emerge -e world.

Den meisten Kram aus der Datei autoload kannst auch rausschmeißen, das wird bei mir automatisch geladen. Test es mal an.

Und ansonsten, kommst hier irgendwo aus der Nähe, ich sauge auch über Clausthal.

----------

## think4urs11

ganz generell sollte man GENTOO_MIRRORS und SYNC mit ein bischen Redundanz ausstatten - es kann schließlich immer passieren das einer der Hosts genau dann wenn man ihn braucht nicht erreichbar ist, oder out of sync oder was auch immer.

Ich habe da z.B. etwas in der Form

GENTOO_MIRRORS="<mein eigener lokaler Mirror> <schneller dt. Mirror 1> <schneller dt. Mirror 2> http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

letzterer löst via round robin auf einen zufälligen dt. rsync-Mirror auf.

Ist nun einer der Server nicht erreichbar versucht emerge es einfach nochmal und bekommt i.d.R. einen anderen zugewiesen der dann (hoffentlich) funktioniert.

----------

## KickaZz

Also ich die cflags jetzt 4 Nächte durchgetest und die sind bomben stabil außer -mfpmath=sse musste ich rausnehmen. Ich weiß zwar das 3dnow msse etc. in schon in den Begriff athlon drin sind und 2-3 sachen davon auch in den Befehl -O3 aber nen mich bescheuert. Ich hatte heute nacht die ehre 2 mal gcc-4.1.2 zu compilieren beim ersten mal hatte ich die cflags unten hatt ne Stunde 15 minuten gedauert. Und dann nur mit march=athlon-xp -03 -fomit blabla " Das waren dann schon rekordverdächtige 2 1/2 Stunden gemessen mit genlop

Das ist auch erst aufgetretten das Problem nachdem ich den Kernel eingerichtet habe und update-modules gestartet habe vorher ging alles ohne Probleme.

Ich hab bei der installation des Kernels also richtlinie dieses Guide genommen http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=161878

da stand dann halt noch die module die ich brauche sollte in ../kernel2.6. eintragen. Woher weisst das du denn das der Kram beim start automatisch geladen wird? Kannst du mir das erklären woher der kernel weiß was er laden muss und was nicht?

Wohn nähe Essen hab sonst immer die bochumer links aber die ganzen deutschland links tun sich net viel.

Mache gerade xorg-server installation dannach werd ich es nochmal mit deinen empfehlungen probieren. Ich lass mich gern eines besseres belehren

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ganz generell sollte man GENTOO_MIRRORS und SYNC mit ein bischen Redundanz ausstatten - es kann schließlich immer passieren das einer der Hosts genau dann wenn man ihn braucht nicht erreichbar ist, oder out of sync oder was auch immer.
> 
> Ich habe da z.B. etwas in der Form
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="<mein eigener lokaler Mirror> <schneller dt. Mirror 1> <schneller dt. Mirror 2> http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"
> ...

 

Ja, das stimmt, habe ich vergessen. Man sollte die, die in der make.conf drin stehen nicht löschen, sondern den eigenen davor setzen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *KickaZz wrote:*   

> Also ich die cflags jetzt 4 Nächte durchgetest und die sind bomben stabil außer -mfpmath=sse musste ich rausnehmen. Ich weiß zwar das 3dnow msse etc. in schon in den Begriff athlon drin sind und 2-3 sachen davon auch in den Befehl -O3 aber nen mich bescheuert. Ich hatte heute nacht die ehre 2 mal gcc-4.1.2 zu compilieren beim ersten mal hatte ich die cflags unten hatt ne Stunde 15 minuten gedauert. Und dann nur mit march=athlon-xp -03 -fomit blabla " Das waren dann schon rekordverdächtige 2 1/2 Stunden gemessen mit genlop
> 
> Das ist auch erst aufgetretten das Problem nachdem ich den Kernel eingerichtet habe und update-modules gestartet habe vorher ging alles ohne Probleme.
> 
> Ich hab bei der installation des Kernels also richtlinie dieses Guide genommen http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=161878
> ...

 

Es gibt in der Kernel Konfiguration einen Punkt, wo man ihm sagen kann, dass er Module automatisch laden kann. Kann gerade nicht nachsehen, wie er heißt. Ich habe nur ein Modul für lirc, welches ich per Hand laden muß, alles andere geht automatisch. Und ansonsten, Module sind doch dafür da, nur dann geladen zu werden, wenn man sie braucht. Also bevor du etwas als Modul baust und es dann in die Liste zum Laden einträgst, dann bau es doch lieber gleich fest ein. Bis halt auf ein paar Sachen, die nur als Modul gehen.

Und ansonsten finde ich es lustig, wie du schreibst, dass dein Flags bombenstabil sind. Ein Flag ist dann stabil, wenn alle Anwendungen laufen, und nicht, dass die Pakete kompilieren. Gerade fast-math erzeugt ungenauen Code. Für manche Anwendungen reicht das, für andere nicht. Dieses Flag sollte niemals global gesetzt werden sondern nur für spezielle Pakete.

----------

## KickaZz

Scheiße du hast Recht hab gerade geguckt.  Automatic kernel module loading. und ich habs sogar an. Achso jetzt langsam versteh ich es als es nur wie vorher akzeptiert zu haben. Durch diesen kleinen feinen Haken ist der kernel also so schlau das er sieht sobald ich ein Modul brauche es zu laden.

Ist also wie emerge das die abhängigkeiten der pakete erkennt und sie direkt mit installiert sodass keine Probleme enstehen. 

ok mein knoppix live dvd ist eh gerade abgeschissen rechner war wohl zu lange an  :Rolling Eyes:  . Ich werds mal ausprobieren gehen.

Danke für den Schlag im Hinterkopf

Denkvermögen wurde angeregt   :Laughing: 

MFG

Kick

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *KickaZz wrote:*   

> Scheiße du hast Recht hab gerade geguckt.  Automatic kernel module loading. und ich habs sogar an. Achso jetzt langsam versteh ich es als es nur wie vorher akzeptiert zu haben. Durch diesen kleinen feinen Haken ist der kernel also so schlau das er sieht sobald ich ein Modul brauche es zu laden.
> 
> Ist also wie emerge das die abhängigkeiten der pakete erkennt und sie direkt mit installiert sodass keine Probleme enstehen. 
> 
> ok mein knoppix live dvd ist eh gerade abgeschissen rechner war wohl zu lange an  . Ich werds mal ausprobieren gehen.
> ...

 

Mach dir nur keinen Streß, wird schon, grins....

----------

## think4urs11

bitte nicht schon wieder eine *Flags-Diskussion hier.

Erstens ist das eindeutig nicht Thema dieses Threads und zweitens gibt es dazu im Forum bereits x-und-achtzig andere Threads mit unterschiedlichsten Meinungen.

Fakt ist jedenfalls das mit der Anzahl der Flags die Chance steigt das etwas schiefgeht und parallel dazu die Bereitschaft der Devs sinkt sich ein daraus entstehendes Problem auch nur anzusehen.

----------

## SvenFischer

@KickaZz:

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Es ist nicht leicht den Sinn Deiner Sätze zu verstehen. Bitte schreibe zukünftig mit korrekter Zeichensetzung und weniger umgangssprachlich.

Tatsächlich kommen die merkwürdigsten Dinge raus bei gewagten Compiler-Flags, hier mal meine Einstellungen:

/etc/make.conf

```

# Compiler

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,now -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

```

Manchmal muss ich die LDFLAGS wechseln, da meine Standardflags nicht fehlerfrei durchlaufen beim Kompilieren; dann deaktiviere ich die erste LDFLAGS-Zeile und aktiviere die Letzte.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> @KickaZz:
> 
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Es ist nicht leicht den Sinn Deiner Sätze zu verstehen. Bitte schreibe zukünftig mit korrekter Zeichensetzung und weniger umgangssprachlich.
> 
> Tatsächlich kommen die merkwürdigsten Dinge raus bei gewagten Compiler-Flags, hier mal meine Einstellungen:
> ...

 

Frage mal ganz vorsichtig, bevor ich mit dem Moderator Stress bekomme: Merkst du einen eindeutigen Unterschied, wenn du LDFLAGS setzt? Also erst mal gar nicht und dann die ersten und dann die zweiten?

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich nutze LDFLAGS, weil der Compiler sie unterstützt. Ob sie etwas bringen, oder was sie genau bewirken, das weiss ich nicht. Die Einstellungen gelten aber als allgemein sicher, nur vielleicht 2-3 Pakete zicken da rum (z.B. Openoffice). Ich bevorzuge eher ein stabiles System mit leichten Optimierungen, als ständigen Stress im Betrieb oder beim Kompilieren. Auf zwei Rechern und über einen Zeitraum von einem Jahr fahre ich damit sicher.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich nutze LDFLAGS, weil der Compiler sie unterstützt. Ob sie etwas bringen, oder was sie genau bewirken, das weiss ich nicht. Die Einstellungen gelten aber als allgemein sicher, nur vielleicht 2-3 Pakete zicken da rum (z.B. Openoffice). Ich bevorzuge eher ein stabiles System mit leichten Optimierungen, als ständigen Stress im Betrieb oder beim Kompilieren. Auf zwei Rechern und über einen Zeitraum von einem Jahr fahre ich damit sicher.

 

Ich kanns nicht verstehen, warum man etwas tut, was potentiell Probleme macht, wenn man keinen Vorteil feststellen kann. So, war meine lezte Aussage zu Flags in diesem Thread.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo alle zusammen, und ein Frohes neues Jahr

Zu den Flags gibt es doch deutliche und klare Empfehlungen

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gcc-optimization.xml

und

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.1.2/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options

(weniger ist manchmal mehr)

MfG josef.95

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo alle zusammen, und ein Frohes neues Jahr
> 
> Zu den Flags gibt es doch deutliche und klare Empfehlungen
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gcc-optimization.xml
> ...

 

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Vor allem finde ich es interessant, wenn die Leute Fehler melden und im nächsten Satz behaupten, Ihr System sei absolut stabil.

----------

